# Will this harm my Inverts?



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Will Victoria Green B and Neutroflavine harm my inverts? Or my scaless fish? Because I need to use it but It will be a pain in the butt to remove my cherry shrimp, hillstream loaches and darter.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... sounds like the formula for Aquarium Pharmaceuticals's _Fungus Cure_. It's generally safe for most freshwater inverts & scaleless fish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey how did you know? Thats exactly what im using. thanks OS! Is it a good treatment for tail rot? Some of my endlers have it. I'm also planning to use it so none of the popeye bacteria (is it bacteria) gets to the other fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's pretty good for some kinds of rot, but not much help against popeye. Cleaning your tank is one good way to fight popeye.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks 
should I clean my filter?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, and the gravel, and everything else, but not TOO clean, that is, don't break it down and start all over, but clean up whatever mess is leading to such excess bacterial growth.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok I'm waiting for the last fish to show it self so I can put it with the rest in 'transit' and clean the gravel.


----------

